

Amazon Can Support The Internet Sales Tax Because Amazon Is Exempt - velodrome
http://www.forbes.com/sites/realspin/2013/09/04/amazon-can-support-the-internet-sales-tax-because-amazon-is-exempt/

======
computer
This piece is written by a (flat-tax) lobbyist ("Katie McAuliffe is federal
affairs manager at Americans for Tax Reform."), which is very clear when you
read sentences like:

    
    
      "They want the MFA passed not for sales tax collection,
      which has been on the rise, but to set a precedent for 
      exporting their taxes and laws across their borders so they 
      can tax and regulate people who cannot vote against them."

~~~
harshreality
What does that have to do with the validity of the central point, which is
that states which gave Amazon a grace period during which it wouldn't have to
collect sales tax[1] are now complaining that much more minor e-commerce shops
aren't collecting sales tax[1]?

Amazon's margins are thin and they're focusing on automation. Is it any more
advantageous to have an Amazon warehouse in your state than it is to have
smaller ecommerce outfits?

[1] On inter-state sales, of course.

